# dialysis monthly billing/inpatients



## slswain (Jun 22, 2011)

I am new to nephrology and want to double check before billing. I have codes for patients 20yrs and older and seen 2-3 times per month. 90961 for Davita and 90966 for ESRD for the home dialysis for the full month.  What if the patient is in the hospital for a portion of the month? Do I still bill the above codes if he did the complete assessment and saw the pt 2-3 times AND when he sees them in the hospital dialysis 90945/90935. OR do i bill the 90945/90935 AND 90970 for less than full month of dialysis and bill those days the patient was not in the hospital in units per day and the proper Hospital codes for while they were inpatient. I have researched for days and cannot find a definite answer. PLEASE HELP!
Answer and rescources please.


----------

